# 2018 move to Costa Blanca



## Tafsgirl (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am 47 and my husband is 53, we have been researching areas in which to buy a home in the sun where we would live for 3/4 of the year. We are both drawn to the Costa Blanca, especially Denia, Javea areas. We are both active hikers and my husband is a keen golfer. 
What are these areas like for expat living? 
Are there plenty of activities/clubs/social groups to get involved in?
Are there Spanish lessons available locally? I do have a smattering of O level Spanish from back in the day
Also any tips for buying property process wise? 

Would also appreciate your thoughts on other areas that we may not have considered. 

Thank you so much


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

:welcome:

Yes, there are plenty of clubs and activities for English-speakers in these places and plenty of opportunities to learn Spanish. I'd advise you to rent for a few months first though, to decide whether the place is right for you, before committing to a purchase.

However there are a couple of legal issues to consider if you live in Spain for three-quarters of the year. 

After 90 consecutive days in the country, you need to register as a foreign resident and prove you can support yourselves and have private healthcare. 

And if you spend more than half the year here, you will automatically become tax resident and have to declare all your income to the Spanish authorities.

There is plenty of information about these processes in the Useful Info thread.


----------



## Tafsgirl (Aug 21, 2017)

Thank you so much. Most useful &#55358;&#56599;&#55358;&#56599;


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

I live in Jávea. It's more 'international' than Dénia & the two towns are very very different. I love to visit Dénia but couldn't live there. I have friends who live there & love to visit Jávea but don't want to live here.

Both towns have much to offer, but if you're looking for English speaking activities, the Jávea U3A is very active with so much going on that I wish I were retired & could join...

Of course there are plenty of clubs & activities in Spanish too, after all the majority of residents in the town are Spanish!


----------



## Tafsgirl (Aug 21, 2017)

Much appreciated, thank you


----------



## BGD (May 2, 2012)

Suggest as strongly as I possibly can: RENT FIRST. DO NOT buy straightaway. 
Once you're living here, with your feet on the ground, you can explore areas much much better - and if you like the look of somewhere you can do PROPER research...visit it at various times of the day/week/evening. etc, suss out the neighbours, the dogs barking noise, the mobile phone signal strength, local facilities. 
There are a million things to consider about what to buy and where to buy, and even when to buy given fluctuating exchange rates. 
None of those things are adequately addressed by a 10 minute viewing of a place that some estate agent is ********ting you about......do not trust a word you are told about anywhere; lying is rife in the Wild West style, non-regulated, part-you-from-your-money-as quick-as-I-can property game over here.
Rent for say 12 months, and take all that time to properly assess what you want here, where, learn about the laws, the rules, and how to get it a LOT cheaper by going direct to owners advertising themselves rather than via Agents if possible.
In the meantime, START LEARNING SPANISH. Intensive courses at home in the UK, and/or on line. Read Spanish papers, see if you can watch any Spanish TV stations, speak Spanish words to each other all the time at home. It'll stand you in such great stead to prepare yourself for the fact that of course the language here in Spain is Spanish, not English.


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I live in Jávea. It's more 'international' than Dénia & the two towns are very very different. I love to visit Dénia but couldn't live there. I have friends who live there & love to visit Jávea but don't want to live here.


Please do tell what you dislike so much about Denia and why you love Xabia so much


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dedaneen said:


> Please do tell what you dislike so much about Denia and why you love Xabia so much


It isn't so much that I dislike Dénia, as that for me, Jávea is what I DO like.

I love that Jávea is international, I love that it's more spread out & really three 'towns' within a town. 
It has something for everyone. The port area, which only in recent years has attracted tourists in any number, with its restaurants & beaches yet is still 'Spanish'.

The 'old town' with its amazing old buildings, many bars & restaurants, small local shops & is almost exclusively populated by local Spanish people.

Then the Arenal - unashamedly for the tourists. A sandy beach, modern apartments, bars restaurants & clubs. 

Dénia proper is more compact, built up. More like what I wanted to escape from. As I said though, for me it's a great place to visit. Beaches, restaurants & better shopping than Jávea.

It's just a matter of personal choice.


----------



## chica escocesa 16 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, we were looking at agencies that do long term rentals, where can I find private home owners as you suggest that do long term rentals as none have come up in my searches?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

chica escocesa 16 said:


> Hi, we were looking at agencies that do long term rentals, where can I find private home owners as you suggest that do long term rentals as none have come up in my searches?


Try Idealista https://www.idealista.com/alquiler-viviendas/
Or Milanuncios https://www.milanuncios.com/alquiler-de-viviendas-en-alicante/


----------

